# What distro are you running?



## DreamSeller (Jun 14, 2010)

I am curious to know what distros you're all running.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 14, 2010)

Mines not listed: Kubuntu


----------



## Dos101 (Jun 14, 2010)

no CentOS (or Red Hat for that matter)?


----------



## monte84 (Jun 14, 2010)

Debian, but its not llisted


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 14, 2010)

elive. (installed)


----------



## enaher (Jun 14, 2010)

Sabayon


----------



## DriedFrogPills (Jun 14, 2010)

ubuntu, on the ole pentium M 1.6ghz lappy


----------



## Melcar (Jun 14, 2010)

Kubuntu.


----------



## Disparia (Jun 14, 2010)

Ubuntu, Fedora, and CentOS.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 14, 2010)

all tpu servers are running centos w/ rpmforge repository


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jun 18, 2010)

Ubuntu on laptop as dual boot. I have an SSH fedora server on a VM as well


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 18, 2010)

Ubuntu on the laptop


----------



## regexorcist (Jun 18, 2010)

Slackware (main desktop), 
OpenBSD (spare desktop)
and Salix (Laptop)


----------



## unibrow1990 (Jun 19, 2010)

Fedora - Main rig and server.
Puppy  - On my flash drive always.
Android - My phone


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 19, 2010)

regexorcist said:


> Slackware (main desktop),
> OpenBSD (spare desktop)
> and Salix (Laptop)



how is your slack build working out so far? you have not done a log!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jun 19, 2010)

Running Ubuntu 10.04 off of the 80GB in my second computer. I boot into that sometimes just to mess around, still using Win7 as the main OS on there.


----------



## regexorcist (Jun 20, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> how is your slack build working out so far? you have not done a log!


Hi Easy Rhino,
As you know, I switched over to Linux because of my new HDMI video card 
and needed to use the ATI Catalyst driver to get sound via the HDMI cable.

Slackware like OpenBSD is solid as a rock, it's been on 24/7 (almost a month now) 
and my samba server has been accessible the whole time.

The only real difference I'm finding is more processor and ram resources
are being used and I'm sure that's due to using KDE with all that composting
stuff enabled (my daughter likes the cube, etc...) OpenBox was pretty lean.

Ram hasn't gone past 720 meg. and I have 2.5 gig.
Processor (3.2 gig Pent.4) falls behind when running 3 simultaneous 
Youtube videos, but I have no past reference, as there was no Flash 
for OpenBSD (it would probably do the same).

The log was for my experiences running OpenBSD and how it differed
from Linux, so I haven't added to it or made a new one because people
are familiar with Linux (most flavors). OpenBSD doesn't have the same popularity.

Here is a screenshot... (I'm a big David Lynch fan)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 20, 2010)

I run Ubuntu as a dual boot, however it is 6.10 so I never venture into it (on my main rig).  I have a Mint version on a server, and Arch on a laptop.  Mint is my favorite of the three.


----------



## Zedicus (Jun 21, 2010)

monte84 said:


> Debian, but its not llisted



Debian here too. ubuntu people don't seem to mention Debian very often.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 21, 2010)

Currently only Android on the phone, but I have run SuSE, Debian, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Server, Kubuntu and if I remember correctly I had Mandrake once as well.


----------



## Timonthy (Jun 21, 2010)

Wheres WebOS and Maemo/Meego? Technically they are so much more purely Linux than Android.


----------



## koorosh (Jun 21, 2010)

Fedora on lappy, Mandriva on desktop and Slax on usb drive!
Also tried ubuntu, mint and arch but I liked fedora the best Arch is a nice distro too, learned a lot of stuff from it.
I even wanted to try some BSD but no luck in installing and get it work with PC BSD May be I'll try again, I like the concept and design philosophy of BSD.


----------



## T3RM1N4L D0GM4 (Jun 21, 2010)

Ubuntu + slackware (triple boot with win xp on my lappy)


----------



## Yukikaze (Jul 2, 2010)

Ubuntu (Opty 180, dual boot with Vista) and Mint (XPS M1530 laptop as the sole OS)


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 30, 2010)

Just days ago I decided to jump on the Linux wagon with Ubuntu 64x.


----------



## Hardi (Aug 30, 2010)

Arch user over here : )


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 3, 2010)

Ubuntu, though I have tried openSUSE before. Gentoo is in the planning.


----------



## Tokio (Sep 3, 2010)

there are more kubuntu then xubuntu users.. wow


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't know what a Distro is.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 4, 2010)

@ CD : Distribution. In other words, what build of linux are you using.

I'm thinking about getting another machine just to play with CentOS. It's been a long time since I've played with any flavor of 'Nix.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 8, 2010)

The computer science computer here at my university run Fedora 13, so I get another flavor to play with.  I have to say, we have way too many terminal environments to choose from (like 6).  Anyway, the school is kind enough to let us SSH into the computers after hours so we can complete our homework, do projects, etc.


----------



## gonzominium (Sep 12, 2010)

Ubuntu x64, pretty stable and easy to use, I'm use to debian packages and GNOME interface.  I'm planning on using openSUSE to experience kde and rpm more


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 12, 2010)

I wish Ubuntu had a proper support so I could do my gaming on it full time. Looked into virtualisation with Windows ontop but proper 3D support hasnt been implemented that is good enough for intensive games like BFBC2 etc. Correct me if I'm wrong because I really want to make a move to Linux but this nagging issue stops me.


----------



## Peter1986C (Sep 12, 2010)

Don't forget that virtualisation ensures you cant asign all your video memory to the virtual machine. Just install Windows, and Ubuntu beside it (though not via Wubi, but by putting in the Ubuntu cd, rebooting and starting up from the Ubuntu cd).


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Chevalr1c said:


> Don't forget that virtualisation ensures you cant asign all your video memory to the virtual machine. Just install Windows, and Ubuntu beside it (though not via Wubi, but by putting in the Ubuntu cd, rebooting and starting up from the Ubuntu cd).



So effectively you are recommending that I create a partition.

Sounds like a good idea but its annoying having to juggle two operating systems, it would be good to be able to do everything on one OS. Its stuff like this which makes me select Microsoft.

Its like whats the point browsing the web and doing worrk on Linux, just to reboot and game on Windows. I may as well just browse the web, do my work and play games on Windows.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 12, 2010)

I use to do some Linux programming and I did it on Centos. 
I kept copies of Fedora, Mandriva, Debian, Red Hat and others to test on.

Now I'm running 3 rigs with Ubuntu 10.04 to crunch and fold on.


----------

